

What is Bitmessage? (and how this anti-PRISM messaging system works) [videos] - jadeddrag
http://addictronics.com/bitmessage.php

======
jadeddrag
If you try bitmessage and want to chat with someone, send me a message and
I'll reply with a riddle:

BM-2D98T1k1yAARYtV2B8p3cFCvrUGWWjUofC

